

An Apple TV Ad Points To A Mac Tablet? - Readmore
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/ByteOfTheApple/blog/archives/2009/08/latest_rumor_ta.html

======
Readmore
It actually makes more sense to me that they would announce a tablet in Sept.
and then deliver it early next year. If this device really does include 3G, as
we all assume it does, it would have to go through the FCC process like the
iPhone, which would mean they would have to announce it before it hit the FCC
to avoid any leaks.

Here's hoping Sept. 15th brings a MacBook Touch

